# Horse and Rider contest!



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

this can be for horses or ponies
1.Action shot
2.Bonding moment
3.child and horse (child must be 10 years of age and under)
4.showing
5.schooling
6.in-hand
7.Hugging/kissing your horse
8.naughtiness(rearing/refusing/bucking)
9.other
please only 1 entry per catagory thank you 
entries must be in by December 31st. GOOD LUCK!  :wink:


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my entry for child and horse. Hudson is 4, Nibbles is 2


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Subbing for later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Action Shot: Cinco De Mayo Arabian/Friesian

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=122493&stc=1&d=1356044767


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

Misty(in back) and Apollo(in front) playin in hte pasture


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Subbing! I'll enter when I'm done with finals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieBell (Dec 22, 2012)

Subbing for later! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

1-in hand
2-action shot
3-bonding moment
4-naughtiness :evil:


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

1.Action shot







2.Bonding moment







3.child and horse (child must be 10 years of age and under)







4.showing







6.in-hand







9.other


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*1.Action shot*
This is my mother and I doing the Sack Race. You have to run around 4 barrels in a square pattern, while holding a gunny sack between you. You cannot run to the inside of the barrels, and you cannot let go of the sack, or you are DQ'ed. Fastest time wins. 










*2.Bonding moment*
Cuddle buddies with my horse Red!










*3.child and horse (child must be 10 years of age and under)*
I was about 6 years old in this photo. And I was running SO FAST!!!! haha










*4.showing*
Riding my filly Cherry (4 yrs old) in green broke pleasure.











*6.in-hand*
My 1998 APHA gelding, Beau. (RIP)












*9. Other*
Barrel racing on my horse Beau.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

1 - (1)Action shot 









2 - (7)Hugging/kissing.









3 - (8)Naughtiness!


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

Action Shot- 
1st-iloverains
2nd-beau159
3rd-ArabainLover

Bonding moment- 
1st-stingerscricket
2nd-Ellieandrose
3rd-beau159

child and horse- 
1st-Customcanines
2nd-Ellieandrose
3rd-beau159

showing- 
1st-beau159
2nd-Ellieandrose
3rd-N/A

schooling-N/A

in-hand-
1st-beau159
2nd-Ellieandrose
3rd-stingerscricket

Hugging/kissing your horse-
1st-iloverains
2nd & 3rd- N/A

naughtiness(rearing/refusing/bucking)- 
1st-iloverains
2nd-stingerscricket
3rd-N/A

Other-
1st-beau159
2nd-BreannaMarie
3rd-Ellieandrose

Congratulations to all who won and thank you for participating :-o


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hehe, thanks!


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

other...


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Baha, contest is over I think, but that is hilarious!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks! It was fun. Lots of good pictures


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

1.Action shot
2.Bonding moment
4.showing
5.schooling
6.in-hand
7.Hugging/kissing your horse
8.naughtiness(rearing/refusing/bucking)


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

OOPS, just noticed contest is over!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Great shots though itsmeaghan !


----------

